# RAAF Captured Japanese Equipment and Aircrew



## Micdrow (May 5, 2019)

Name really says it all but also included is a document on the disposal of the captured equipment and aircrew at the end of the war.

Enjoy

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## taly01 (Aug 30, 2019)

Here is what i found on a quick scan of them 

Captured enemy equipment and aircrew part 1.pdf
--------------------------------------------------------
Mostly administration minutes procedures for handling pf captured enemy material.
Page 27 20mm Type 99-I ammuntion analysis
Page 29 Report on Japanese clockwork air-burst fuse
Page 38 Test of Zero mark 2 (Zero Model 32)
Page 73 Type 100 double barrel aircraft machine gun _Bren_ action 7.92mm rimless (Ki-48 Lily)
Page 76,85 Plans for firing test vs Zero Mk.II and Mitsubishi Type 1 Bomber
Page 96 Japanese aircraft toxic chemical ammunition

Captured enemy equipment and aircrew part 2.pdf
----------------------------------------------------------
Mostly admin documents and receipts
Page 99 TAIC Summary #1 (some inforamtion and pictures of captured J aircraft)
Page 140,199 List of material at Hollandia awaiting transfer to ATAIU
Page 242 Report on captured Japanese Dual 40mm AA guns
Page 251 Report on use of Mauser 151/20 from Japanese Tony aircraft wreck

Captured enemy equipment and aircrew part 3.pdf
----------------------------------------------------------
Mostly admin and personnel movements etc Morotai Borneo and Clark Field mentioned.

Captured enemy equipment and aircrew part 4.pdf
------------------------------------------------------
Mostly admin and telexs
Page 41 Flight trials of Zero Mark II (Zero 32)

Details of captured japanese equipment.pdf
------------------------------------------------------
Page 21 on Listings of and library reference numbers of material and reports on Japanese equipment


Disposal of captured enemey air equipment.pdf
------------------------------------------------------
Page 12 Sale of Oscar 2nd June 1949
Page 13 Disposal of Zeke and Betty
Page 14 AWM to purchase Sally
Page 35 transfer of BMW 003 jet engine to CSIRO research station

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------

